# latex pakete ordentlich installieren / emerge ?

## Simonheld

Hallo,

Hat irgend jemand eine Tipp, wie man LaTeX Pakete halbwegs ordentlich installieren kann. Leider sind im Portage-Tree nur sehr wenig Pakete vorhanden.

Zum Beispiel gibt es "dev-tex/revtex", was sehr schön ist, aber z.b. kein "siunit" oder "xy".

Bis jetzt hab ich die .sty files einfach von CTAN geholt und ins Verzeichnis des Documents kopiert, aber das erscheint mir nicht besonders elegant.

Gibt es dafür irgendein tool unter gentoo oder vielleicht mit kile? 

Simon

----------

## franzf

Eigentlich sollte man auch mit Gentoo diese packages kriegen - sind halt oft gebundled. -> google hilft  :Wink: 

gentoo texlive siunit -> texlive-science

gentoo texlive xy -> texlive-pictures

Alternativ gibt es noch texmfind

->

```
[12:54] # texmfind xy.sty

dev-texlive/texlive-pictures [2 files]

pb-xy.sty

xy.sty

Found 2 texmf files in 1 ebuild.

Be aware that it shows no USE flag dependency, so files might be installed

through the given ebuild only on specific activated USE flags.

[12:56] # texmfind siunitx.sty

dev-texlive/texlive-science [1 file]

siunitx.sty

Found 1 texmf file in 1 ebuild.

Be aware that it shows no USE flag dependency, so files might be installed

through the given ebuild only on specific activated USE flags.
```

----------

## Simonheld

Danke dir,

genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Bin mal gespannt was es da so alles gibt  :Wink: 

Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber inwiefern hängen dev-texlive und dev-tex zusammen ? 

Bisher hatte ich denke ich kein texlive benutzt. 

Simon

----------

## franzf

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber inwiefern hängen dev-texlive und dev-tex zusammen ? 
> 
> Bisher hatte ich denke ich kein texlive benutzt.

 

dev-texlive sollte die texlive-Distribution enthalten (also "Offizielles"), dev-tex dagegen allgemeine tex-Erweiterungen (biblatex, tex4ht, ...).

Früher gab es "tetex" als Standard-tex-Distribution. War ein monolithischer Klotz  :Wink:  texlive kommt modular. Gab dazu auch den "virtual/tex-base". Aber (wie ich grad seh) gibt es tetex nimmer in portage, und der virtual enthält nur eine Zeile - texlive-core  :Wink: 

----------

